# I got a puppy!



## Proudspirit (Jun 23, 2009)

No, its not the wrong forum.. I decided that i needed to go out walking and with all the best will in the world i wouldnt go alone, friends said that they would come but not if its raining etc.. So i decided i would get a puppy!, 
Today i took her out for a half hour brisk walk before work, then i needed to post some letters so instead of driving to post box on my way home i parked at home, got puppy and walked to post box, its on 5 mins away but its all exercise that i wouldn't normally do. Tonight she will need walking too so might leave her until after tea as she is at the vets tonight. 

Also i have never mopped my kitchen floor and scrubbed the yard in my life! thats got to burn a few calories?? lol

Apart from that she is so loving and cuddly.. Bless her

Julie x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2009)

Hurrah for puppy Bella! Did you get her on prescription? She certainly sounds a tonic!


----------



## kojack (Jun 23, 2009)

Great news.
Only way I managed to start walking any distance which has helped all round health.

Amazing how many people stop you for a chat when you have a pup.


----------



## Steff (Jun 23, 2009)

aww great news i love ikkle puppies lol x


----------



## Viki (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Proudspririt,

Are you going to put some photos up? 

Border collies are gorgeous! Fluffy bundles of black and white hyperactivity!

(PS. know what you mean about the floor washing and scrubbing! the only down side to puppies compared to so many ups!)

Mine is 9 months now (boxer labrador X) but still thinks shes a baby!

xx


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 24, 2009)

Viki said:


> Hi Proudspririt,
> 
> Are you going to put some photos up?
> 
> ...



border collies take a huge ammount of exercise lol i have one and he is a hyper dog!!! also they like to be kept in a stimulating environment. also dont keep them outside all the time as they will get bored with seeing the same place all the time and start to destroy things.

if you need tips on a collie then im more than happy to help 


mike


----------



## helnel (Jul 15, 2009)

ABout 8 years ago I got a young dog (5 month old collie cross) and had to walk her 3 miles a day, I soon lost a load of weight without noticing. Unfortunately, she didn't like being left alone all day while I was at work (she was a bit destructive) so I had to find her another home. I sometimes thing about borrowing the neighbour's dog to take for walks!


----------

